# Snow goose ecaller. Need help



## Carpslayer (Aug 5, 2014)

I have one of these Chinese 200w hifi amps. I know that these amps are not acually 200w amps. I trying to figure out what are the best speakers to get that are still loud and have little distortion. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

Carpslayer said:


> I have one of these Chinese 200w hifi amps. I know that these amps are not acually 200w amps. I trying to figure out what are the best speakers to get that are still loud and have little distortion. Any help is appreciated.


http://www.amazon.com/Pyle-PHSP4-6-Inch ... =powerhorn


----------



## Carpslayer (Aug 5, 2014)

Will I be able to run 4 of those?


----------



## cowaterfowler (Aug 18, 2008)

I run 4 of them with my 200 W amp.


----------



## juviesoup (Feb 21, 2015)

You'll be able to run 4 no problem.


----------



## Carpslayer (Aug 5, 2014)

Are the radio shack ones any better?


----------



## juviesoup (Feb 21, 2015)

The PYLE speakers and the radioshack speakers are basically the exact same thing. I buy whatever is cheapest :thumb:


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

you really only need 15W speakers for the little mini amps like the Lepai and Pyle minis. Anything larger is a waste. if it's a 2 channel amp rated at 4 ohm stable per channel, you can parallel two 8 ohm speakers per channel.


----------



## Carpslayer (Aug 5, 2014)

Who makes 15w speakers? If I run 3 50w will there be a lot of distorion?


----------



## Carpslayer (Aug 5, 2014)

Will 2 speco 15w power horns be loud enough?


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

Carpslayer said:


> Will 2 speco 15w power horns be loud enough?


Yes. I run 4 speco 15 watt horns on one of my callers, I've never had to turn it up more than half way.
Quality pre-amp signal and quality sound tracks go a long way. that way if you do need to turn it up, you won't have as much distortion.

A good rule of thumb for matching amp output to load is your watts RMS per channel should be equal or a little more than the load on the channel. so if you have 50W RMS horn speakers, to get the maximum benefits, you should be pushing 50-60W RMS to the horns. more load (speaker) less source (amp channel) = easier chance of getting distortion and clipping.


----------

